# RadioShack: DA or Red?



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

OK, never mind. Just saw that it's SRAM. Couldn't delete this post though.


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

*well...*

As far as I know, they will be running SRAM :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll bet they run Shimano chains and pedals, though.... well, at least chains.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

LA has a non-minor financial stake in the SRAM corporation, so I suppose it would most probably be Red.

zac


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

I read somewhere in this thread that they'll be using Sram.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sources tell me that Lance has several million dollars invested in SRAM...so he'll ride nothing else. He's still using DA pedals and I believe DA chains and possibly DA cassettes...everything else will be SRAM.


----------



## markieta (Nov 2, 2009)

SRAM donates a lot of $ dollars to charity.

More than Trek does, and they donate a lot too.

Lance wouldn't make a stupid choice.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Charity aside...Lance's decision was based on business and return on investment. He didn't invest that kind of money for fun. This does not make him evil...he's a business man who will do what is best for his business.


----------

